

Ask HN: Going to SXSW? Would you take "startup train" from CA to TX this Spring? - ariabov

Going to SXSW? If so, are you interested in taking the "Startup Train" to the event in 2012 from California to Austin? Here are the tentative details:<p>* This would be a one way experience. Many people leave at different times, so this is the way to get there, but you are responsible for the way back. 
* The format will be similar to "Startup Weekend" in a lot of ways.  Some will present their ideas and the teams will be formed into the groups before boarding the train. Food, drinks (beer?), supplies, Wi-Fi, etc will be provided. The trip will take 40 hours on the train. As a result, you will have ~ 36 hours to build new startup before you arrive to Austin!
* We will be departing from LA as that is the only straight train leaving from CA to Austin.
* We will arrive in the morning on the first day of Interactive portion of SXSW
* It is going to be fun! (I envision this to be more of a laid back atmosphere with opportunity to socialize with everyone present rather than only within your team)<p>What I want from HN community is CONSTRUCTIVE feedback (like why this is not a good idea or why you would do it), questions, suggestions in the comments here AND (if you would take a train yourself and want to know more) to leave me your email via google form below:<p>https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&#38;formkey=dGRQdG52enJTMzBMdFlSU0d3ZExMb0E6MQ#gid=0<p>What do you think?
======
ariabov
Also, what did you like / dislike about other hackathons / startup weekend
type events? (no name calling)

